# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Επισκευή Κινητού Sony Ericsson K800

## wizard_xrc

Γειά χαρά σε όλους ! Έχω ένα Sony Ericsson K800 το οποίο από δική μου πατάτα έμεινε τούβλο. Συγκεκριμμένα, θέλει format και ξαναπέρασμα το gdfs -έχω backup, καθώς και τα firmware και file system από την αρχή -τα οποία και αυτά έχω. Η απορία μου είναι, ξέρετε κανένα καλό μαγαζί, δοκιμασμένο πχ. εντός Αθηνών, το οποίο να πάω και να το επισκευάσω ?  :Sad: 

Sorry για το μακρύ post, αλλά άνοιξα το θέμα γιατί αν είναι να το πάω κάπου και μου πάρουν κανα 100άρικο, πάω κ πέρνω το setool box 3 με λιγότερα κ το κάνω μόνος μου.

----------


## leosedf

Teleservice στον Πειραιά.

----------


## canta

> Γειά χαρά σε όλους ! Έχω ένα Sony Ericsson K800 το οποίο από δική μου πατάτα έμεινε τούβλο. Συγκεκριμμένα, θέλει format και ξαναπέρασμα το gdfs -έχω backup, καθώς και τα firmware και file system από την αρχή -τα οποία και αυτά έχω. Η απορία μου είναι, ξέρετε κανένα καλό μαγαζί, δοκιμασμένο πχ. εντός Αθηνών, το οποίο να πάω και να το επισκευάσω ? 
> 
> Sorry για το μακρύ post, αλλά άνοιξα το θέμα γιατί αν είναι να το πάω κάπου και μου πάρουν κανα 100άρικο, πάω κ πέρνω το setool box 3 με λιγότερα κ το κάνω μόνος μου.



kane update mono soy kai ise ok sinithismena pramata gia ta petaxon, to kano sixna exw kamia 50 sony egw kai oi fili moy


http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/supp...0i?cc=gr&lc=el

----------


## canta

πάτα το link

http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/supp...0i?cc=gr&lc=el

----------


## Techsys

θα μπορούσαμε αν ήθελες να βοηθούσαμε εμείς. Όσο για το κόστος, λόγω Forum θα 
 είναι πολύ μικρό.  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## takisegio

Φλε μου γεια σου,επειδη ειμαι τεχνικοσ κιν τηλ/νιας πεσ μου τι σου κανει να σε βοηθησω δωρεαν

----------


## nop

για ένα κ800 που κατά την αναβάθμιση έσβησε και τώρα είναι νεκρό τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε?

----------


## leosedf

Να το ξανα αναβαθμίσεις. Ποιό λογισμικό χρησιμοποιείς?

----------


## nop

Με τον κλασικό τρόπο δε γίνετε γιατί δεν ανοίγει , υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος?

----------


## leosedf

Κράτα πατημένο το C την στιγμή που βάζεις το βύσμα ή τα κουμπιά 2 και 5. Ξαναρωτώ με ΠΟΙΟ λογισμικό?

----------


## nop

> Ξαναρωτώ με ΠΟΙΟ λογισμικό?



τι εννοείς ? πια έκδοση έχει?

----------


## rep

υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην ηταν καλα φορτισμενο οταν πηγες να το κανεις αναβαθμηση?

----------


## nop

κολλαγε και έσβηνε από μόνο του , για αυτό ήθελα να κάνω αναβάθμιση

----------


## rep

Μπορει να μην στρωσει με αναβαθμηση.πολλα s/e ξαφνικα και χωρις να εχει γινει κατι πριν τα παιζουν..με τον κλασικο τροπο αναβαθμησης  απο το σαιτ τις σ/ε δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις αυτο, στο UFS π.χ βγαζει ενα μνμ bad resp 06 οποτε
το αφηνεις στην ακρη.....

----------

